# Mystery part



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a Waterworks faucet that is missing the tee assembly below the spout.
I looked up the faucet on their site and found the parts diagram.
I contacted customer support and asked for the part by no.
They responded the part is on back order until September but that they would send the tee assembly from one of their other faucets and maybe it will work.
Of course, it didn't.
Then, I asked customer support (Danielle) if she could dig up the name of the
OEM responsible for the part in question, thinking I could sort it myself.
Danielle: "I spoke to technical and all of our parts are OEM."
Me: "I'm aware of that. My question is which OEM is responsible for the parts in question. Someone, perhaps in purchasing, might know.
I await her response.
In the meantime, I've scavenged the part I need from a faucet for another project. Hopefully, it won't be needed until September.
If it weren't so frustrating it would be funny.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Her final response, which she could have made at the very beginning of our conversation:
"We do not give out that information."


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

"So, I have to wait until September or later to get a part? What kind of customer service is that?"


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's the virus !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Send it back with an invoice. Double rate.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Send it back with an invoice. Double rate.


Why waste my time. It would just go into the round file.
They would send it free of charge if they had it. And, I can't even say it wasn't lost on site, knowing the conditions at that job.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Why waste my time. It would just go into the round file.
> They would send it free of charge if they had it. And, I can't even say it wasn't lost on site, knowing the conditions at that job.





I have a google email which is the same as my username here if you want to send me the relevant part number or diagram I will see if I can scrounge one up. We install a lot of waterworks stuff.




.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Why waste my time. It would just go into the round file.
> They would send it free of charge if they had it. And, I can't even say it wasn't lost on site, knowing the conditions at that job.


Replace. The company failed. What I’m saying is bill them, not the homeowner!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Replace. The company failed. What I’m saying is bill them, not the homeowner!


I knew what you meant.
Why bill? They won't pay. 
I've locked horns with manufacturers before over insurance claims.
If you have documentation and an attorney's letterhead, if you are in the right you will usually prevail.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I have a google email which is the same as my username here if you want to send me the relevant part number or diagram I will see if I can scrounge one up. We install a lot of waterworks stuff..


Will do.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Chalk it up as bad customer service,Give them a second chance, and speak to a dif rep.
If they give you the run around again, tell them that you will refuse to buy/install/repair their Products, in the future.
The usually gives them a kick in the pants...


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

When I would see Waterworks on a fixture list I would tell the customer: " Either choose a different mfr from the "A" tier mfrs or choose a different plumbing contractor" because you will regret it in the long run, and we will not back up those parts.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

breplum said:


> When I would see Waterworks on a fixture list I would tell the customer: " Either choose a different mfr from the "A" tier mfrs or choose a different plumbing contractor" because you will regret it in the long run, and we will not back up those parts.


If I start saying that line to people who buy p...fiester faucets I know they'll call someone else. That's a lot of lost work because it's the second most popular brand people buy for kitchen faucets.

Just this week a guy called to put in a lav one. I told him straight up if it falls apart and breaks in my hands, the lines kink or those clip flies off and disappears he still has to pay me. He was willing to take the risk.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Tango, I consider Pfister an "A" tier. I may not think much of the brand but their customer service is (or was during all my years dealing with them) fine and their warranty was as good.
I would rarely or grudgingly buy and add appropriate markup, and if the customer buys, then it is all strictly their liability, and every contract has that written in and they sign it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

breplum said:


> Tango, I consider Pfister an "A" tier. I may not think much of the brand but their customer service is (or was during all my years dealing with them) fine and their warranty was as good.
> I would rarely or grudgingly buy and add appropriate markup, and if the customer buys, then it is all strictly their liability, and every contract has that written in and they sign it.


"A" tier, what's that?

I installed one kitchen faucet and the rubber lines kept kinking while installing it. I had to use a hose, and wrap both sides with more electrical tape. Still it kinked. I spent over an hour just on those 2 hoses. Then when I had to put in the C clip that holds the sprayer if fell into a black hole at the bottom of the cabinet. The customer went ballistic and thew a real tantrum. I called Pakistan and ordered a new clip and put bailing wire temporarily.

It cost me 40$ to re-install the P-trap, No charge and you better never call me again. I get angry just thinking about it.


Then if it wasn't enough, 1/8" copper supply lines!!!, It's takes patience not to rip them out when putting on the flex lines.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Then if it wasn't enough, 1/8" copper supply lines!!!, It's takes patience not to rip them out when putting on the flex lines.





1/8"?!?!?!? Surely you mean 1/4" OD tubing like an ice maker line? That is some horse schit right there.


I had this one house, old lady, living alone. ALL THE FURNITURE was covered in clear plastic AND THE FLOORS. All the supply lines coming out of the wall were 3/8" OD tubing, like a regular hard chrome supply line size. Then there were NO STOPS. Each line had a compression 90 at the wall to point vaguely upward as all the lines were curved or partially kinked.


I had to change the lav faucet and when I went under and saw the lines I laughed really hard, came up, and started telling her how the last guy did a schit job when she interrupts with my husband plumbed the whole house. At which point she starts telling me how he died of cancer a couple years back and that she shouldn't have kept going to work after he was diagnosed and couldn't work himself. She was convinced she had some weird disease that 6 different doctors couldn't diagnose and *she thought god was punishing her* for working while her husband was sick.


Long story short she cried almost the whole time I was there and we had to get the same faucet to replace it because that's the one her husband picked out. I got out of there asap and lucky for me one of our strapping young lads got to go back with the new faucet :biggrin:.




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> 1/8"?!?!?!? Surely you mean 1/4" OD tubing like an ice maker line? That is some horse schit right there.
> 
> 
> I had this one house, old lady, living alone. ALL THE FURNITURE was covered in clear plastic AND THE FLOORS. All the supply lines coming out of the wall were 3/8" OD tubing, like a regular hard chrome supply line size. Then there were NO STOPS. Each line had a compression 90 at the wall to point vaguely upward as all the lines were curved or partially kinked.
> ...


Definitely not 3/8" that's for sure, maybe 1/4" but it looks small. Any way so damn fragile.


----------

